# Bookshelf Speaker Recommendation



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

i just finished the sound set up for my car as well as my living room and right now im planning to build a DIY bookshelf speakers in my bedroom and my budget constraint is about $200-250. The sole purpose of this set is for music purposes only. The speakers will be powered by Yamaha amplifier.

Any suggestions to meet hi-fidelity sound at a lower price point is much appriciated  


Thanks in advance.


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

If I were to buy a set of book shelf speakers, I would build the overnight sensations kit from Parts Express. I can't claim to know what they sound like, but I bet they're well worth the money. If you just want to purchase a set, maybe the Paradigm Atoms would be a good choice if you can find a good price. I like mine.


----------



## BumpaD_Z28 (Dec 12, 2011)

MLS said:


> If I were to buy a set of book shelf speakers, I would build the overnight sensations kit from Parts Express. I can't claim to know what they sound like, but I bet they're well worth the money. If you just want to purchase a set, maybe the Paradigm Atoms would be a good choice if you can find a good price. I like mine.


Wow that kit is awesome ! I want to build one now !

I've loved these ever since I first heard them:

Tannoy Reveal Near Field Passive Studio Monitors | eBay


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Newegg.com - Pioneer SP-BS21-LR Bookshelf Loudspeakers Pair

These Pioneer Bookshelf speakers are really good and dirt cheap. Research glowing reviews for them on various hifi audio forums, especially at this price point. Sign up for Newegg's email deals and you'll frequently find them for $49.99/pr with free shipping. On Black Friday they were $39 shipped. You can often find the matching Pio sub for $69 shipped also.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Here you go.

Christmas special number 2

I've heard a pair of these and they sound about as nice as you can get for the price.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have been using these Dayton Audio for a year. They sound great.

They are powered by this amp.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Check these out. They have nice reviews.

Overnight Sensations MT Speaker Pair Kit 300-706


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I am a big fan of B&W 601 or 602. You can pick up used sets for your price range. S2 or S3 would be prefered. 

Also used A/D/S L300 or L400 sound amazing. Uses the same components as their car audio speakers.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Check out offerings from PSB, NHT and Music Hall. All have an offering around your budget or a lil more.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

anymore suggestions?


----------



## highspeed (May 4, 2012)

a bit above your budget but these amazed me for the price:

Dedicated Audio - Music Hall Marimba Loudspeakers


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

These would go over your budget but get excellent reviews...
Ellam-XT


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

thank you for all the suggestions guys but after weeks of research i found out that there is some brand new bookshelf speakers that are pretty cheap and has great reviews.

NHT Superzero 2.0 - $200 pair









stereophile review: NHT SuperZero loudspeaker & SW2 subwoofer Page 2 | Stereophile.com
and

Usher s520 - $300 pair









Stereophile review: Usher Audio Technology S-520 loudspeaker | Stereophile.com

Any toughts on this?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Amazon.com: nht superzero


> Technical Details
> Color: Black
> 
> Single Speaker - Sold Individually
> Purchase two for a pair


Amazon.com: NHT Absolute Zero Bookshelf Speaker (Black, Single): Electronics

They are only selling one of them on Amazon, you can get a pair for twice the price, just order 2 .


----------



## LS1 Sounds (Dec 12, 2009)

A little more expensive, but I love mine:

CBM-170 SE High Performance Bookshelf Loudspeaker


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

Oliver said:


> Amazon.com: nht superzero
> 
> Amazon.com: NHT Absolute Zero Bookshelf Speaker (Black, Single): Electronics
> 
> They are only selling one of them on Amazon, you can get a pair for twice the price, just order 2 .


yep thanks for the advice oliver.



LS1 Sounds said:


> A little more expensive, but I love mine:
> 
> CBM-170 SE High Performance Bookshelf Loudspeaker


LS1, have you listen to this ? how is it compare to usher and NHT?


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Those Tannoy Reveal Passives are actually really good for the price IMNSO. We run dozens and dozens of them at our TV Facility (*Forty* separate 5.1 setups!). I have MUCH more expensive Dynaudio AIR speakers at home - but the Tannoy Reveals are not a bad speaker in comparison (price considered) - and are worth every penny of their $400 retail (can find them used for about 1/2 that!). Very good dialogue reproduction on these, and they reach surprisingly low...

Tannoy generally doesn't play around with their speakers - they are the real deal. Should sound great on a good Yamaha amp IMO...


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

https://www.google.com/search?q=cel...bNBY-E0QHykICYDQ&ved=0CDcQsAQ&biw=991&bih=645

I have had very good luck with this speaker. i generally am the one in my circle who gets asked for advice on what to buy for home audio stuff..and this speaker is always at the top of my list for people looking to spend under $300.

You can find them used on ebay for under $80 shipped...they are great sounding speakers, and i think they look pretty cool too. I have had a pair for over 20 years, and i listen to them every day, currently as my computer speakers, but i have sets that people over the years have bought and use as full range stereo speakers all the way down to add on tv speakers.

They just work.


----------

